# My toddler is limping



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

I am taking him to the doctor to get him checked out, but for now I was just wondering if anyone has had experience with their toddler limping on and off. I can't seem to figure out a pattern for it. It just sort of comes and goes. And it's not real obvious. It took me a few times of seeing it to realize that he was in fact limping sometimes. Thanks to the internet I'm worried it's something scary. Sigh.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Have you been with him all the time, any chance he could have gotten hurt? DS hurt himself (bruised a bone) a few months back and could only crawl for a week.


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi,

It could be anything from him figuring out that you give him attention for limping to a microfracture. My son had microfractures (they occur around the growth plates)from a fall and these were undetectable on an xray. We ended up in the ER because he couldn't walk and they couldn't tell us why. If it is microfractures they generally heal quickly. My son was back walking w/in 2 weeks and he's fine now (it happened over a yr ago).

I would definitely get him checked out. AND I would go to an orthopedic dr if necessary. My son's ped said he was fine, nothing wrong. She was VERY VERY wrong!


----------

